# 190 visa invites for ANZSCO 261313



## schin chan (Dec 13, 2019)

Hi,

I wanted to know how many software engineers have received an invite for Victoria or any other state with 85 points after the November 2019 changes for 190 visa?

i have submitted my EOI on 11th sept 2019 with 85 points.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

schin chan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wanted to know how many software engineers have received an invite for Victoria or any other state with 85 points after the November 2019 changes for 190 visa?
> 
> i have submitted my EOI on 11th sept 2019 with 85 points.


You can file a freedom of information request with DHA
Google the process 

Cheers


----------



## schin chan (Dec 13, 2019)

ya i could find that out from the website too but i have still not received an invite. I would like to know by when i would receive an invite from canberra or victoria.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

schin chan said:


> ya i could find that out from the website too but i have still not received an invite. I would like to know by when i would receive an invite from canberra or victoria.


Tomorrow
Never
Somewhere in between

Do you think members here are GOD ?

Choose what you like


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

schin chan said:


> ya i could find that out from the website too but i have still not received an invite. I would like to know by when i would receive an invite from canberra or victoria.



Do you fulfill additional requirements some job require you study in the state and some require a PhD?


----------



## schin chan (Dec 13, 2019)

No i dont have an offer nor Phd...you got an invite by 4 months...did you have an offer or maters/phd? what is your score?


----------



## schin chan (Dec 13, 2019)

oh 90 points is a great score...


----------



## schin chan (Dec 13, 2019)

HI,

It it okay to apply for all states with different EOI's for 261313-software engineer?


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

schin chan said:


> HI,
> 
> It it okay to apply for all states with different EOI's for 261313-software engineer?


Yes. You can apply for each state using different EOI but check if state is accepting the applications or not. Last I check SA was closed so as QLD. NSW was only accepting onshore people who have worked in NSW but that might have also change now. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## aerohit (Feb 6, 2019)

I dont think there any state open for 190 or 491 for 261313 for offshore at present.


----------



## dybydx (Jul 23, 2019)

Such a quality immigrant for Australia!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aerohit said:


> I dont think there any state open for 190 or 491 for 261313 for offshore at present.


I don’t see any restrictions in NSW 491 for offshore applicants 

Cheers


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

NB said:


> I don’t see any restrictions in NSW 491 for offshore applicants
> 
> Cheers


i think 261313 is not in 491 list for NSW


----------



## jarree.arham (Jul 30, 2019)

Hello everyone, 

I got my NSW Nomination in December 2019 and I applied for it on 12th December 2019. I haven't heard back from anyone since then and haven't even received my invite. any idea how much time it takes? Did anyone else apply in the same dates and got a response? 

Thanks,
Jarree.

261313 - Software Engineer
NSW - 90+5
NSW Nomination Received - Nov, 2019
NSW Nomination Applied - 12th Dec, 2019
Waiting for nomination result and invite.


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

jarree.arham said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I got my NSW Nomination in December 2019 and I applied for it on 12th December 2019. I haven't heard back from anyone since then and haven't even received my invite. any idea how much time it takes? Did anyone else apply in the same dates and got a response?
> 
> ...


It can take from 6 to 12 weeks. So if you pass 12 week mark and don’t hear from them then contact them.


----------



## aerohit (Feb 6, 2019)

NB said:


> I don’t see any restrictions in NSW 491 for offshore applicants
> 
> Cheers


For 491 they have 2 streams, and the code is not included in stream 2 unfortunately

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...ation/Skilled-Work-Regional-visa-subclass-491


----------



## Vamsee C D V (Jan 4, 2020)

aerohit said:


> I dont think there any state open for 190 or 491 for 261313 for offshore at present.


Is this true? Victoria state website does not mention anything like that. Please confirm.


----------



## aerohit (Feb 6, 2019)

Vamsee C D V said:


> Is this true? Victoria state website does not mention anything like that. Please confirm.


Job offer required for VIC for 491, maybe not for 190
https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/migrate/skilled-migration-visas/491/_nocache


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

Update on NSW website--

Candidate's location
Commencing January 2020, NSW will generally not invite candidates to apply for nomination by NSW for a Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) if they are currently residing in another Australian state or territory.

You will need to supply evidence that you are currently residing in NSW if you are applying from within Australia. This information will be carefully checked.

NSW may vary this approach depending on the size and composition of the pool of candidates who have lodged and Expression of Interest (EOI) in SkillSelect


----------



## sailaja04 (Jul 2, 2019)

Hi ,

I have applied for Software Engineer VIC state sponsorship with 85+5 points this month.
whats your thoughts on this? How long you think processing time would be, I have been working in Melb from last 3 years as software engineer.

Cheers,
Sailaja


----------



## schin chan (Dec 13, 2019)

When is it scheduled to open for Victoria?


----------



## rajeev3001 (Jan 22, 2020)

aerohit said:


> Job offer required for VIC for 491, maybe not for 190


for 190, it doesn't seem to be required for offshore applicants (yet). but i'm curious how many points one needs for a pre-invite.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rajeev3001 said:


> for 190, it doesn't seem to be required for offshore applicants (yet). but i'm curious how many points one needs for a pre-invite.


You can have 120 points and yet not be invited and another applicant can have just 65 points and he can be invited in the same Anzsco code 
VIC is very opaque on how why and when they invite applicants 

Cheers


----------

